# Notebook läßt sich nicht abschalten



## Sentra (27. Januar 2004)

Einer meiner Freunde hat folgendes Problem, bei dem auch ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin:

Er hat ein Notebook Panasonic CF-35 bei eBay ersteigert und hat Win 2000 draufgemacht. Alles funktionierte tadellos. Als er jedoch den Computer herunterfahren wollte, erschien der Schirm "Sie können den Computer jetzt abschalten" - und nichts mehr geht. Das Notebook reagiert an dieser Stelle nicht mehr auf die Betätigung des Ausschaltknopfes.
Keine Tastenkombination funktioniert, auch das vollständige Leerlaufenlassen der Batterie bringt nichts. Wenn das Notebook später wieder mit Strom versorgt wird, erscheint nur wieder dieser Schirm.
Dieser elende Schirm ist offenbar durch nichts überbrückbar. Wie kommen wir aus dieser Misere nur wieder raus?

Wäre froh, wenn sich da eine neue Idee auftut.
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!
Sentra


----------



## Johannes Postler (27. Januar 2004)

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, dass aber ich denke Notebook-Motherboards müssten doch auch eine Batterie haben. Wenn ihr mal alle Stromquellen rausnehmt bzw. absteckt, müsste man das Gerät doch irgendwie zum Abschalten zwingen.
Mit allen Stromquellen meine ich jetzt natürlich auch die Motherboard-Batterie. 

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Probier mal, etwa 4 Sekunden auf den "Aus-Schalter" zu drücken, dann müßte sich das Teil automatisch ausschalten.

mfG ALF


----------



## Johannes Postler (27. Januar 2004)

Ah, ja. Auf das wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen. Habe gedacht, das habt ihr schon probiert.


----------



## fluessig (27. Januar 2004)

Die Ursache könnte eine fehlende ACPI Unterstützung des Notebooks sein. Könnte sein, dass ein BIOS Update weiterhilft (unwahrscheinlich). 

Das Modell scheint schon etwas betagt zu sein - soweit ich das in einer kurzen google suche aus den Ergebnissen lesen kann. Kannst ja mal die Daten posten, aber ich glaub mit win2k ist das Teil hart am Limit oder?


----------



## Sentra (29. Januar 2004)

Danke für die Antworten! 

Ja, das mit dem vier Sekunden Aus-Schalter betätigen hab ich schon probiert. Nix passiert.

Das mit der Motherboard-Batterie könnt ich mal versuchen. Ist mir neu, daß das Motherboard eine eigene Batterie hat, aber ich hab mich noch nicht so sehr mit Hardware beschäftigt  Muß ich das Ding also aufschrauben und ein bißchen dran rumbasteln? Wie erkenne ich die Motherboard-Batterie, und wie krieg ich sie deaktiviert? Oder ist es besser, wenn ich das Notebook gleich zum Fachhändler schleppe und viele, viele Euros hinlege? 

Hart am Limit? Nicht wirklich. 80 MB RAM sollten für Win 2000 eigtl. reichen. 32 GB Festplatte, Prozessor 150 MHz (okay, nicht der schnellste, aber besagter Freund wollte ja keinen High-End-Laptop).

Ich glaub, es wäre wohl intelligenter gewesen, wenn ich Win 98 SE draufgemacht hätte, aber ich hatte die Inst-CD grad net zur Hand.

Alles Gute -
Sentra


----------



## fluessig (29. Januar 2004)

Also das mit der Mainboard Batterie würde ich besser lassen. Die ist eigentlich nur für die Uhrzeit und Bioseinstellungen da.
Wenn du die normale Notebookbatterie entfernst und das Notebook aussteckst, kommt dann beim nächsten Hochfahren immer noch die Meldung(Sie können ihren Computer bla bla)?

Geht der abgesicherte MOdus (F8 beim Ladevorgang drücken)?

Hast du mal versucht mit der Win2k CD zu booten um das System neu zu installieren? 

Das mit dem Fachhändler würd ich erstmal lassen, das schaffst du schon mit unserer Hilfe.


----------



## Tim C. (29. Januar 2004)

Also, wenn du den Akku rausnimmst und das Notebook vom Strom nimmst, sollte er eigentlich nach spätestens 5-10 Sekunden komplett platt sein und beim booten wieder bei Null anfangen.


----------



## Sentra (30. Januar 2004)

Das Notebook bootet überhaupt nicht mehr. Wenn wir es einschalten, kommt nur dieser dämliche Schirm - nichts anderes.

Batterie komplett entfernen ist eine gute Idee. Muß nur noch rauskriegen, wie das funktioniert. Bei anderen Laptops war das kein großes Problem, aber dieses Dings ist in dieser Beziehung anscheinend ein harter Brocken. Ich versuch's heute abend wieder - und sofern ich es schaffe, wird Win 2000 deinstalliert und Win 98 SE draufgemacht, basta  

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Netzwerkidi (6. Juli 2011)

Bootet das System mit einer Windows-/Linux-Live-CD?
Evtl. Software neu installieren.


----------



## PC Heini (6. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube, nach 7 Jahren dürfte sich das erledigt haben.
Achte als auf das Datum dess Threads.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Netzwerkidi (6. Juli 2011)

Lag längere Zeit im Koma. Danke für den Hinweis. 
Ich war der Meinung, was rechts unter "Forum - Computer & Devices" erscheint, sei aktuell. 
Tja, wieder etwas gelernt.


----------

